# Biken im "Wilden Kaiser"



##  (14. Juli 2001)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde Anfang August einige Tage am Wilden Kaiser (wahrscheinlich in Ellmau, vielleicht aber auch Going oder Kirchdorf...) in Österreich sein. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, ob man da ordentlich biken kann?? Gibts gute Karten?? Und ganz wichtig: Da mein Auto etwas zu klein ist, muss ich wohl oder übel mein geliebtes Bike zu Hause lassen und mir eins leihen. Wo bekommt man da ein ordentliches Bike???

Danke schon mal

BraS


----------



## bwz (6. August 2004)

Hallo,

habe ganz genau das gleiche Anliegen 

>> hast Du schon Antworten bekommen?

bei meiner eigenen Recherche im Internet habe ich bislang gefunden:

* 2 Touren auf http://www.roberge.de/

      **  Kaisertal - Kufsteiner Brentenjoch-Runde
      **  Treffauer - Riedlhütte und Gruttenhütte

* diverse Touren auf http://www.kitzbuehel.com/de/bikeliste.asp?MenuID=36

      ==> allerding recht kurz beschrieben


Wenn Du oder sonst irgendwer einen heißen Tipp hat, für eine, gerne auch etwas anspruchsvollere Bike-Tour im Wilden Kaiser, würde ich mich sehr über eine kurze Mail freuen: [email protected]

Lieben Gruß
Birgit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinhard1708 (29. August 2004)

Der Wilde Kaiser ist zum Bergsteigen und Klettern gut geeignet. Dafür gibts aber nicht viel  MTB-Routen. Wenn Du in Ellmau Urlaub machst (gemacht hast ?), dann hast du mit Sicherheit bessere Möglichkeiten in den Kitzbühlern ab Ellmau / Going / St. Johann. Hier habe ich in roberge.de allerdings keine weiteren Informationen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. August 2004)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war vor etlichen Jahren mal ein Spotguide in der Bike drin. Ich weiß noch, dass ganz tolle Bilder dabei waren. Vielleicht gibt´s da noch was im Download-Bereich.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## dertutnix (30. August 2004)

gute übersicht der ausgeschilderten tirol-touren findest du auf der offiziellen seite:

http://www.tirol.gv.at/themen/sport/radfahren/mountainbike/index.shtml

dass du die hp von ellmau etc gecheckt hast, davon geh ich mal aus ...

http://www.tiscover.at/at/guide/554...at,season,at1,selectedEntry,sport/intern.html

oder going

http://www.tiscover.at/at/guide/555...at,season,at1,selectedEntry,sport/intern.html

im übrigen ist das *massiv wilder kaiser *   zum biken tatsächlich nicht besonders geeignet, aber drumherum gibt es jede menge touren und ggf. hast du halt eine kurze anfahrt zu den bekannteren orten.

schöne tage in tiorl
florian


----------



## <MM> (17. Oktober 2006)

Tatsächlich ist der Wilde Kaiser an sich ein Bersteigereldorado - und kein MTB-Paradies. 
Es hat aber schon Leut' gegeben, die per MTB von Hinterbärenbad übers Kopftörl drübergestiegen sind mit Ziel Gruttenhütte. Auch das Ellmauer Tor im Zuge einer Freeride-Tour zu erklimmen, ist längst erfolgt.
Und ich selber bin letztes Jahr von der Gruttenhütte durchs "Klammä" zur Gaudeamushütte hinabgestiegen: Auffahrt von Ellmau bis zur Gruttenhütte, dann kurzer Trail - Trage- bzw. Kletterpartie - Schiebepassage mit ganz kurzen fahrbaren Abschnitten) - Trail - Gaudeamushütte.

Ein sehr, sehr schönes (und nicht so brachiales) Bike&Hike ist die Auffahrt von Scheffau bis (fast) zur Wegscheid-Niederalm (am Ende 90 hm Schiebepassage); 350 hm weiter schiebend zum Wilder-Kaiser-Steig, dann rechts zum Gruttenweg abzweigen. Hier erwarten einen 2 km schönstes alpines Gelände, das man an der besten Stelle auch schön befahren kann,  nämlich entlang der Lenggries-Reise. Traumhaftes Panorama!
Der Steig mündet in die grobschottrige Forststraße zur Gruttenhütte ein. Ab dieser Einmündung geht's nach Belieben zurück ins Tal (lässige Trails finden sich auch, wenn man nicht ortskundig ist).

Das sind freilich keine Tipps oder Empfehlungen - aber offenbar ist nichts unmöglich (damit meine ich vor allem die Kopftörl-Partie  ).

Gute Planung, perfektes Wetter und das Wissen, was man tut, vorausgesetzt, sehe ich keine Probleme, solche Touren durchzuziehen.

Zurück zum Thema (= mehr fahren als gehen):
Eine "normale" Tour im (Rand)Gebiet des Wilden Kaisers wär' von Scheffau zum Hintersteiner See, dann weiter zur Walleralm und über ca. 300 hm Schiebepassage rauf zum Hochegg; danach über tw. verblockten Trail zur Steinbergalm (Kaindlhütte) und auf Forststraßen (oder Trailabkürzer) zum Brentenjoch. Von dort wahlweise über Forststraßen zur Duxer Alm und hinab nach Kufstein - oder alternativ auf sehr flowigen Trails (rechts abzweigend Richtung Aschenbrenner) hinab ins Tal.


----------



## Carsten (20. Oktober 2006)

Such malö hier, die haben das Thema gerade durchgekaut: http://www.nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/forumdisplay.php?f=7

such mal nach Stripsenjoch


----------



## <MM> (20. Oktober 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> Such malö hier, die haben das Thema gerade durchgekaut: http://www.nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/forumdisplay.php?f=7
> 
> such mal nach Stripsenjoch



Ja da schau an! - Hab' ich noch gar nicht gesehen. 
Mit "blablabla" und seinem Kollegen war ich an diesem Tag im Kaisertal unterwegs (hat sich so schön kombinieren lassen, weil die zwei gerade in der Gegend waren zum Biken) und blablabla eben auch diese Frage mit dem Stripsenjoch hatte; also haben wir gleich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und sind gemeinsam bis zum Beginn des Aufstiegs vorgedrungen.


----------



## hecksel (30. Juli 2012)

Ich hole diesen Thread mal wieder nach vorne. Weiß jemand, ob sich in den letzten Jahren am Wilden Kaier etwas getan hat und ob es inzwischen mehr Bikemöglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## dede (30. Juli 2012)

Michael Kainer alias Tiroler1973 kontaktieren.....


----------



## <MM> (30. Juli 2012)

Was das Kaisertal betrifft, hat die Freigabe des Tunnels eher zu einer Verschlechterung geführt: Besonders im vorderen Talbereich ist man als MTBiker ein großer Dorn in den Augen der Wanderer (manche glauben nämlich, man habe den Tunnel zur Auffahrt benutzt).

Selbst zur Vorderkaiserfeldenhütte darf man offiziell nicht mehr hochfahren, wird bei Jeepbegegnung entsprechend zur Rede gestellt, freilich aber nicht verbunden mit dem Zwang zur Umkehr; vielmehr erfolgt ein kryptischer Hinweis: "Mach, was du mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst!" 

Insofern kann man schon im Kaisertal radeln, aber Spaß macht's unter diesen Vorzeichen nicht.

Begibt man sich allerdings über die "Hintertüre" ins Tal, sieht's etwas anders aus. Zugänge gibt's ja nicht nur von Ebbs bzw. Kufstein aus, sondern via Kaiserbachtal und - vor allem zu empfehlen - via Durchholzen (Feldalmsattel). Dort sind viel weniger Wanderer, somit sinkt auch die Zahl der "erlebten Einwände" drastisch. Wobei: Von 100 Wanderern sagt vielleicht einer was "Böses". Auch das ist ja schon sehr, sehr wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hecksel (30. Juli 2012)

Ich meinte eigentlich eher so die Gegend rund um Ellmau, Going usw., die ich vom Skifahren im Winter sehr gut kenne.


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Juli 2012)

<MM> schrieb:


> Zugänge gibt's ja nicht nur von Ebbs bzw. Kufstein aus, sondern via Kaiserbachtal und - vor allem zu empfehlen - via Durchholzen (Feldalmsattel). Dort sind viel weniger Wanderer, somit sinkt auch die Zahl der "erlebten Einwände" drastisch. Wobei: Von 100 Wanderern sagt vielleicht einer was "Böses". Auch das ist ja schon sehr, sehr wenig.


Musste ich vor 2 Jahren umdrehen, da der Weg abgerutscht war und ich mich alleine nicht darüber hinaus sah, mich am Gras fest zu halten und mit der anderen HAnd das Rad zu halten. ... und irgendwie hatte ich nicht den Drang dazu, die Felsrinne runter zu rodeln. Mein letzter Wissensstand ist somit, dass ich dort mit dem Rad nicht unbedingt ins Kaisertal fahren würde.

Ellmau: Ist für mich schon eher ein bisserl ausserhalb meines Gebietes. Ich bin bis Scheffau unterwegs und da für mich der Wild Kaiser zur Linken uninteressant ist, weil einfach nicht fahrbar und zur Rechten die Hohe Salve wegen zu vieler Verbauter Landschaft auch uninteressant ist, habe ich dort gar nicht so viel im Köcher.

Somit kann ich leider nur folgendes empfehlen: 
- Walleralm ist von der Landschaft her gesehen sehr lohnenswert: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/92/86/lang,germani/ & http://www.tourenwelt.at/radtour/143-walleralm-hintersteinersee.html
Mit dem Bike von Ellmau nach Scheffau, von Scheffau auf Radweg in Richtung Söll, kurz auf die Eiberglandstraße in Richtung Kufstein und an der Schottergrube hoch zur Walleralm. Von dort am Anfang den selben Weg zurück, dann aber abbiegen in Richung Hintersteinersee. Wann man am See ankommt (Gasthaus) links fahren, wenn man so wie ich im GPS File ins Wasser springen will. Rechts fahren, wenn man auf Forstweg zurück nach Scheffau fahren will (Steinernestiege auf keinen Fall fahren). Kurzer Trail runter nach Scheffau und dann zurück nach Ellmau. Mein GPS File startet in Wörgl, diesen Teil kannst nicht gebrauchen, du kannst aber den Teil von meiner Heimfahrt bei Scheffau für deine Anfahrt nehmen und bis zur Eibergbundesstraße fahren. Dort würdest dann so wie ich zur Walleralm auffahren.

Brandstadl: Bin ich einmal gefahren und mir sind dort zu viele Wintersportanlagen: http://www.tourenwelt.at/radtour/69-brandstadl-runde.html - Man tut sich schwer ein Foto ohne Liftanlagen dort zu knipsen.

Hartkaiser: War ich mit dem Bike noch nicht. Kenne ich nur mehr aus meiner Kindheit: http://www.tourenwelt.at/radtour/227-hartkaiser-brandstadl.html

Hintersteinersee über Achleiten: http://www.tourenwelt.at/radtour/152-hintersteinersee-ueber-achleiten.html -  Achleiten ist ein gutes Gasthaus

Eventuell interessant: http://www.tourenwelt.at/radtour/337-straubinger-haus-eggenalm.html

Eventuell interessant, kenne ich aber nicht: http://www.tourenwelt.at/radtour/198-biedringer-platte.html

Eventuell interessant, kenne ich aber nicht: http://www.tourenwelt.at/radtour/229-adlerspoint-alm.html

Eventuell interessant, kenne ich aber nicht: http://www.tourenwelt.at/radtour/340-angerlalm.html


----------



## <MM> (30. Juli 2012)

hecksel schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich eher so die Gegend rund um Ellmau, Going usw., die ich vom Skifahren im Winter sehr gut kenne.



Damit wärst du - zumindest den hiesigen Tourismusverbandbemühungen zufolge - der ideale Kandidat für die angeblich "größte zusammenhängende E-Bike-Region der Welt".  Es gibt eine Anzahl Almen, die speziell dafür ausgerüstet sind - auch gibt es neben den Rädern eine eigene Radkarte dafür. - Selbstverständlich läßt sich das Material auch ohne elektrische Ausrüstung verwenden. 

http://www.wilderkaiser.info/de/mountainbiken-wilder-kaiser.html

Einen MTB-Routenplaner bzw. eine Auflistung von Tourenvorschlägen gibt es hier: http://alpregio.outdooractive.com/a...oursTab&activ=Mountainbike&terr=Wilder Kaiser


----------



## hecksel (30. Juli 2012)

<MM> schrieb:


> http://www.wilderkaiser.info/de/mountainbiken-wilder-kaiser.html
> 
> Einen MTB-Routenplaner bzw. eine Auflistung von Tourenvorschlägen gibt es hier: http://alpregio.outdooractive.com/a...oursTab&activ=Mountainbike&terr=Wilder Kaiser



Die beiden Seiten kannte ich schon. Ich dachte halt vielleicht gibt es ein paar Insidertipps, die Tiroler 1973 ja auch gepostet hat. Ich werde mir dann am Wochenende versuchen ein paar Touren zusammenzustellen. Mir ist dabei aber schon klar, dass ich den Urlaub natürlich nicht mit Saalbach vom letzten Jahr vergleichen kann. Aber für die Familie muss man halt manches mal Kompromisse machen.


----------



## <MM> (30. Juli 2012)

hecksel schrieb:


> Die beiden Seiten kannte ich schon.  [...] Insidertipps [...]



Ja dann schreib' doch bitte gleich, was du suchst!  Bei "Weiß jemand, ob sich in den letzten Jahren am Wilden Kaier etwas getan hat und ob es inzwischen mehr Bikemöglichkeiten gibt" steht nichts von Spezialwünschen dabei, nicht mal zwischen den Zeilen läßt sich das erahnen. Du hast sehr allgemein gefragt. Und dann, wenn du nicht alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommst, die Leut' vor den Kopf zu stoßen (in dem Fall mich, dazu gleich zweimal), ist eigentlich nicht Sinn eines Forums. 

Aber ich nehm's dir nicht krumm, merke es bloß an.


----------



## tiroler1973 (31. Juli 2012)

Was treibt dich nach Ellmau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hecksel (31. Juli 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Was treibt dich nach Ellmau?



Bekannte, die schon im Frühjahr dort gebucht haben und die Familie will jetzt mit. 
Warum fragst Du? Ist es da so schlimm?


----------



## dede (31. Juli 2012)

Da kannst auch nach Holland in Urlaub fahren.....


----------



## tiroler1973 (31. Juli 2012)

hecksel schrieb:


> Warum fragst Du? Ist es da so schlimm?


Nein. Gar nicht. Eigentlich eine recht nette und auch durchwegs schöne Ortschaft in wunderbarer Lage am Wilden Kaiser.Tolles Bad. Toller Golfplatz. Aber zum Biken gäbe es, auch wenn ich Ellmau nicht so gut kenne, bessere Orte. Wandern bzw. Bergsteigen wäre dort durch den Wilden Kaiser natürlich ganz grosse Klasse. Ist aber auf der anderen Seite der Grund, warum es zum Biken besseres gäbe. Wobei ne schöne Woche man auch so gut verbringen kann.

Walleralm ist mit Familie ein ganz guter Tipp. Unterhalb der Walleralm gibts die Stöfflalm - der braut sein Bierchen selber.


----------



## <MM> (31. Juli 2012)

Für eine sehr lohnende Tour halte ich übrigens die Fahrt zur Gruttenhütte. Die letzten fünfhundert Höhenmeter sind zwar etwas vom Steilsten, was man sich hierzulande antun kann, aber es steht ja jedem frei, sich u. U. mit einem bergtauglichen Pedelec-MTB ein wenig Erleichterung zu verschaffen (üblicherweise 30 - 80 %, je nach gewählter Unterstützungsstufe; man spart sich damit auch jede Menge Zeit, die fürs Fotografieren - oder fürs Einkehren  - zur Verfügung steht).

Jedenfalls gibt es auf dem Weg zur Gruttenhütte (und bei der Gruttenhütte selbst) sehr schöne Aussichtspunkte mit tollen Panoramen zu erleben. Und der Weg selbst ist, wie gesagt, ein Erlebnis der kräfteraubenden Art.

Die Abfahrt kann dann östlich der Gruttenhütte erfolgen; man gelangt dort zur Wochenbrunner Alm und in weiterer Folge zurück auf Höhe Ellmau - abschnittsweise auch auf Trails.

Ab Auwald (Ortsteil von Scheffau) ist mit dem Pedelec eine Fahrzeit von ca. 45 min einzukalkulieren, auf herkömmliche Weise benötigt man für die knapp 900 Höhenmeter um die 70 min.


----------



## fatz (31. Juli 2012)

<MM> schrieb:


> Für eine sehr lohnende Tour halte ich übrigens die Fahrt zur Gruttenhütte.


die finde ich nun ausgesprochen unlohnend. sacksteile auffahrt und stinklangweilige abfahrt.
wenn man sowas mag....


----------



## tiroler1973 (31. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> die finde ich nun ausgesprochen unlohnend. sacksteile auffahrt und stinklangweilige abfahrt.
> wenn man sowas mag....


Dein Bike sagt einiges über deine Vorlieben. ... und diese mag nicht jeder.


----------



## fatz (1. August 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Dein Bike sagt einiges über deine Vorlieben. ... und diese mag nicht jeder.



eben. die anderen vorlieben hat aber auch ned jeder.


----------



## bikebazi (16. März 2018)

sind zwar ein paar jahre vergangen, aber ich klink mich hier mal ein:

suche eine nette route (west nach ost) ganz grob vom inntal in richtung königsee.
bisher geht meine route nördlich am wilden kaiser vorbei... etwas angelehnt am maxweg...

direkt südlich am wilden kaiser vorbei bietet sich, nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe, nicht an...

wie siehts denn noch weiter südlich aus? evtl. ab dem inntal durch die kundlerklamm - wildschönau - hopfgarten - brixen im thale - kitz...

wär das sinnvoller als ellmau? oder andere vorschläge? danke für eure infos!

grüße bikebazi


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. März 2018)

Kundler klamm - auffach - schönanger alm - hinterer forstweg zum siedeljoch ca. 100m tragen - erla brennhütte - kelchsau - hopfgarten - windau - westendorf - willst mehr?

Es geht aber auch kundlerklamm - oberau - roggenboden - horlerstiege - holzalm - marchbachjoch - penning - hopfgarten - windau - westendorf


----------



## bikebazi (24. März 2018)

danke für die vorschläge, @tiroler1973 

die erste variante macht einen zacken nach süden und dann wieder hoch - rentiert das (schönere landschaft etc.), im vergleich zu deiner 2. variante, die ja eher direttissima ist?

kennst dich weiter östlich auch noch a bisserl aus? ab westendorf: auf dem biketrail-tirol bleiben bis kitz? ab hier evtl. pletzergraben bis fieberbrunn - dann Schüttachgraben (Ramersattel) und am/über hirschbichlkopf rein nach bayern?

oder kennst noch was anderes interessantes?

danke nochmals für infos!

gruß bikebazi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

